# Cow Poo Less Smelly



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

https://globalnews.ca/news/4639424/cow-poo-smell-drug/?utm_medium=Facebook&utm_source=GlobalEdmonton&fbclid=IwAR18dCxahVb2l90MSUAJz9gWMXOLoyEHh0XWMNxDj8uXqbT6biPb5sbT6CI


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I swear to God we are circling the drain.... the comments in that are proof


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This just blows my mind. All that money in R&D and FDA registration and nobody is going to buy it. It's time for them to get a new Commercial and Marketing department.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Not buying it, I like the smell.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

You can bet that California will make all producers use it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Is it organic just what we need more crap in our food.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Well the big dairies with 1000 to 10000 cows on a 80 acres probably. But down the page the seaweed story is what has them. If they eat seaweed they don't fart. That will slow globule warming so we don't drown when the ocean comes up.

Don't worry if I see the ocean coming I will send you all a message. LOL


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

So let the bastards become vegans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

I realize some problems though, to be fair.

Nobody here hasn't seen the results when a heavy rain comes immediately after phosphate application. Water looks like the suds in your washing machine. That crap gotta go somewhere. Goes into the creek, which flows into the river, which flows into the sea. I figure it's the same with N, which is even more mobile.

I honestly don't know the answer. People gotta eat. I suppose it's a matter of there being too many people on the planet...&#8230;..not much you can do about that. We don't have World Wars anymore.

Not gonna be the "Bomb" that kills us, my thinkin' is that we're gonna go out with a whimper. Starvation, and disease. Unless we all move to Mars, and grow potatoes in feces like in the movie :lol: But then yer right back to square one :lol:


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

You will pry my hamburger from my cold dead hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Is it organic just what we need more crap in our food.


But at least it won't smell like crap!


----------

